# Reattaching A Label



## photolitherland (Jun 20, 2009)

My first post on here and Ive got a question that should be pretty quick. I found a 1914 Dr. Thatchers Bottle in mint condition with the original box, contents, adverts in the box and the label which had come off of the bottle. I was wondering what is a good way to put the label back onto the bottle without damaging it. Thanks so much. Im sure Ill be on these forums a lot now that I have found this site.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 10, 2009)

Didn't see an answer to this one, so I thought I'd bring it back to the top.  I've got an aqua pontilled medicine, only one known according to everybody I know, with the original laudanum label from the same druggist embossed in the glass.  It came out of an attic about 30 years back, and through the years the label has curled almost to the point of falling off, but not quite.  What conservation grade glue/paste/adhesive would I need to use to do the job without damaging the label over a period of time?  Here's my usual crappy picture of the bottle (on the right).  Thanks for any help ya'll can offer.


----------



## nostalgia (Dec 10, 2009)

> Here's my usual crappy picture of the bottle (on the right)


 
 Man!  If I made pictures of that quality, I would be ecstatic!


----------



## capsoda (Dec 11, 2009)

I would use 3M headliner spray on adhesive. It won't stain the paper, you won't need much and it will last as long as the bottle. You might want to get some acidifier  from Office Depot or other office supplier and use it before you put it on. They also have spray document protector.

 It will take about 300 years to use the 3M unless you have a couple of head liners to do.[]


----------



## sandchip (Dec 11, 2009)

Thanks.  Where do I get the adhesive, auto parts store, paint & body shop?  What does the acidifier do and does it go on the label?  Thanks again for your help.


----------

